# Found This Beauty In A Charity Shop



## jack_b (Feb 16, 2009)

hi all im new here and i came acroos this little beauty in a charity shop and im looking for some information on it

its a sekonda USSR and it says 19 jewel, im sure its gold plated also wind up watch wich keep time perfectley.

any information on how much its worth ETC and if its worth buying.

thanks

jackb


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi, and welcome.

These Sekondas are nice, but not terribly expensive... anywhere between Â£10-25 depending on condition?

Nice, though!

(Check item no 260361399638)


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, I would say the same. 10-20 pounds.

Andreas


----------



## jack_b (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks people its 20 pound in the charity shop i was going to buy it and sell on Ebay but if its not worth it im not going to bother.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Its worth Â£20 of my money. Just so nice to own an example.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Hemlock said:


> Its worth Â£20 of my money. Just so nice to own an example.


Unusual to see a pocketwatch with a date.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Stinch said:


> Hemlock said:
> 
> 
> > Its worth Â£20 of my money. Just so nice to own an example.
> ...


I'm pretty sure that the movement is more usually found in wrist watches.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I bet you anything, that watch is gold-plated. If it is, I wouldn't bother buying it. Gold-plate rubs off amazingly fast.


----------

